
HTML Application - laurentdc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML_Application
======
PortableCode
"On the other hand, an HTA runs as a fully trusted application and therefore
has more privileges than a normal HTML file; for example, an HTA can create,
edit and remove files and registry entries."

